# Study suggests inbreeding contributes to increase in disease and health care costs



## GreenAffiliates (Oct 19, 2021)

What's your take on this?

_*Dog breeds are often recognized for distinctive traits -- the short legs of a dachshund, wrinkled face of a pug, spotted coat of a Dalmatian. Unfortunately, the genetics that give various breeds their particular attributes are often the result of inbreeding. 

Source: Most dog breeds highly inbred: Study suggests inbreeding contributes to increase in disease and health care costs*_


----------



## pappasbike (Nov 19, 2008)

GreenAffiliates said:


> What's your take on this?
> 
> _*Dog breeds are often recognized for distinctive traits -- the short legs of a dachshund, wrinkled face of a pug, spotted coat of a Dalmatian. Unfortunately, the genetics that give various breeds their particular attributes are often the result of inbreeding.
> 
> Source: Most dog breeds highly inbred: Study suggests inbreeding contributes to increase in disease and health care costs*_


I’ve always read that “mongrels”, mixed breeds, and street dogs tend to be hardier and healthier with fewer common diseases. We’ve known quite a number of people who have adopted strays that have lived 15+ years. That’s not common among “purebreds”. Purely anecdotal but has also been reported often by pet health articles and publications through the years.


----------



## GreenAffiliates (Oct 19, 2021)

I had to say that strays are quite tough


----------

